# Agilität 	 : Meta v4.2



## vinnie (1. Oktober 2018)

Wie machen sich die verhältnismäßig langen Kettenstreben mit 337mm am 
Commencal Meta v4.2 bemerkbar hinsichtlich der Agilität ?
Hat jemand einen Vergleich zum Capra oder Specialized Enduro ?


----------



## mtbler94_01 (5. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
ich bin ein Meta AM v4 und ein Specialized Enduro gefahren.
Übermäßig lange würde ich die Kettenstreben jetzt nicht bezeichnen. ~435mm ist doch der Durchschnitt?
Einen großen Unterschied habe ich nicht gespürt aber vielleicht fehlt mir nur das nötige Feingefühl.
Das Fahrwerk vom Meta AM hat gefühlt besser gearbeitet, obwohl es weniger Federweg hat.
Die Geometrien unterscheiden sich eh nur wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinnie (6. Oktober 2018)

mtbler94_01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin ein Meta AM v4 und ein Specialized Enduro gefahren.
> Übermäßig lange würde ich die Kettenstreben jetzt nicht bezeichnen. ~435mm ist doch der Durchschnitt?
> Einen großen Unterschied habe ich nicht gespürt aber vielleicht fehlt mir nur das nötige Feingefühl.
> ...


 danke für die info


----------

